# Another bar and my shop



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I'm unemployed now so I have plenty of time to catch up on some projects. This is what my shop looks like when I have a large project going on. If you thinking, there's no room to move in there, your right. I have to move stuff around to get anything done. I can't get to either of the lathe's, the bandsaw is blocked by plywood, the router table has no good home so it sits in the middle of everything, you get the picture. Oh, and which ever one of you it is that can't stand a dirty shop, don't look. If any of you guys need something built, nows the time, I'm bored and have plenty of time. The bar in the pics is all walnut, no surprise there. It's 9' x 66". The back will be left open w/ simple shelving. My biggest concern with this thing is getting it in his front door. I'm going back by his place tomorrow to measure again to see how I'm going to do it.
later, biggreen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like you need some more wood!

Glad to see you're back up and running.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry about the job lose, but thank you green, I have hope for myself and my garage now. Good looking tools though.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wow...just wow

I'm not as bad as someone on here (LOL) but even that makes me want to clean


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh boy........a place I'd feel right at home........lol.

Just wait til Trod arrives. He'll make an appointment to come getcha organizer BG. That boy is a cleaning machine. 

Now, how about some pictures of the bar. Progress pictures are good things.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Aw shucks....that ain't nuttin that a few hours of organizing couldn't fix


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

johnmyjohn;1950786 Good looking tools though.[/quote said:


> .............. Now that's what I'm talking bout. lol.....Looks like a Delta grinder sittin on the Jet lathe bed. Is that a wolverine setup with it and if so how do you like it?,,,,,,Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*I LOVE IT!!* That's a huge project you have going on...better double check that measurement on the entry door! Good looking stuff going on! gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The sharpening thing is good. It's a good price point for what it does. I've learned to use a steel between grindings so I'm not always removing metal, I can get a very sharp tool 3 or 4 times between grinding. On the cleanliness, I can't wait to get this thing out of there so I can clean up. It's driving me crazy. I can't even open the garage door with some of the clamps on. It's shifted to one side of my work table because the garage framing was in the way to slide the middle panel in so I had to move it over to fit it between rafters. I have an order for some modular custom book shelves/cabinets up next, then maybe a humidor, a deck w/ roof and some more outdoor furniture. Seriously, if you need something let me know. I don't think my job is coming back, this is it, I need a backlog.
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

The bar looks good. Sorry the job went south. Love the "body bag" in front of the door - guess the HOA hasn't howled yet.







When you get real bored I know where there's a load of Walnut waiting to be cut up - you could even use a handsaw to take up more time.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

*Weekend projects.*

I need to get to work on some art but first I have to finish a couple of other projets in the garage. This is a 48" Texas I'm filling with texas beer caps, mostly shinner, but a few others. The boarder will be Mexican beer. Everything else is Texas collectabiles I've gathered over the years. After I get them in place I'll fill it the self leveling polly. Can't wait to get it finished. It will be a bar highth table.
The other is a iron base Mesquite top coffe table, 35 x 60". What would you guys finish the top with. I'm going to do some fill work in the voids with Terquise and I guess a polly finish. What is the most durable. I plan on it being in my living room for a long time.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry Biggreen, didn't mean to highjack, hit the wrong button. Bar looks great, now I don't feel so bad about my garage. Look on the bright side, It's a productive space, at least what left. Keep up the good work.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Any one have a suggestion on the finish.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Steve..as I recall, didn't yore shop burn down a few months ago ???

How in the hell did you succeed in making such a mess of your new one in such a short time......?:rotfl:

J/K , of course...That looks like a real woodworkers shop is supposed to look like...regardless of what Trod may think....

If'n You ever get caught up on back orders..we might get together and see what you could come up with far as a full length workbench for me to put all my krap on..Shore would be nice to have something made to order to get the job done....instead of the pieced-together filet tables and miscellanous stands I work with now....Prolly just a dream..but keep me in mind...:cheers:


oh !!..and, Metalman..how the heck did you get those beer caps in such neat order.. If'n I had drank that much suds I'd be lucky to even hit the tabletop with 'em....:rotfl:


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Practice my friend, practice.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Metalman, like I said in the cedar table thread, I like the general, oil/urethane in what ever sheen you prefer. It's easy to apply and holds up well on the barstools I've used it on. The barstools at the Gingerman were done with a semigloss three years ago. If you don't mind bottle caps with a crease from being opened I have a couple thousand laying around. Lots of Real Ale, I see you only have one of those, not that I can recognize every one on the table,.... or maybe I can. 

Tortuga, your table would take an afternoon and about two beers, let me know and I'd be glad to help you out.

later, biggreen


----------

